# roof to siding ice dam



## 914trbl (Feb 15, 2010)

We have a large ice dam on a 6 month old roof with not much pitch. The old gutters are packed full. The soffits have ice coming out of them and here's the best part - so does the siding. Under windows, in corners, there are large areas of ice. The siding is metal, we have no idea what could be under it. The house was built in 1950. What could be under the siding? What damage could be there now or will be there when this melts? I forgot to tell you that we are just in negotiation for purchase of this cute little cottage. How big is this problem?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 15, 2010)

Without being there...you need a professional to help you with your options. 
The new roof could actually be part of the problem. That and minimal area for insulation...no ridge vent, blocked soffit vent.

Have someone who understands Ice dams and ventilation look. 
From here we are just guessing.


----------



## drohead (Feb 16, 2010)

If you want to permanently eliminate ice dams in the valleys and on the roof edge from forming causing leaks in your home check out Stop Ice Dams | Thermal Technologies.  It is the only proven system to solve ice dam issues and prevent costly damage.


----------



## Roofer911 (Apr 22, 2010)

You have ice coming through the soffit because the Ice and Water Shield is installed incorrectly to stop or prevent ice dam leakage.  The water and ice is also in the wall cavity between the sheetrock and the outside siding and leaking out through the siding.  Wherever ice is on the outside wall and coming through the soffit the insulation inside the wall directly behind may need to be changed and the studs dried or you could possibly develop black mold.  Please understand, no insurance company will cover the removal of black mold so have inside of the walls checked for moisture.  If it's wet, put a hole in the wall for insurance adjuster to see because they only cover visible signs of damage.


----------

